# History of Longford Robuck aka Robbie



## AnnabelleJenkins (30 May 2015)

A month ago I brought a dun Connemara, called Robbie and I am looking to find more about his past. From what I know he was bred at Longford House Ireland in 2004. He was then sent to a showjumping dealers in England. 
we brought him from a dealer in Maidenhead who was selling him on behalf of a dealer who I believe was called John Whinett from somerset. From looking at his show jumping records I've found he jumped bsja 90 with a Belinda Charlton in 2011. His last registered private owner was Tanya West who I also believe was from Somerset. Robbie is a rather broad dun Connemara with a little white star and the thickest tail! He's around 15.1 maybe smaller. So I just wondering if that rings any bells for anyone, and if anyones heard of my pony!!!!!


----------



## Shay (31 May 2015)

I don't know the pony but can add a few details just from internet research - it might help jog a few bells?  He seems to have been bred by a Patrick Cafferty in Ireland in 2004.  (His breeding looks really nice by the way!).  He showjumped in Ireland in 2008 under Eimer Cafferty - presumably a family member.  He was registered as 148cms which is 14.2hh - but he was 4 at the time and might have grown a bit.    You already found the record with Belinda Charlton in 2011; she was still jumping him in 2012 and she still shows as an active member of BS; although he doesn't.  You might be able to trace her either through her BS record or through facebook (I'm not on facebook so I can't do that.)  He vanishes in Spring 2012 and doesn't re-appear.  I can't find any obvious "for sale" adverts - but did wonder if this is him?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7KWQO36GQY  The dealer's name seems to be Jessica Collins.  Good luck!


----------



## AnnabelleJenkins (31 May 2015)

thanks for your help! the video may well be him but it doesn't get close enough to see facial markings ect. regards to him disappearing in 
2012 seems odd. Had his jumping record been good up until then?


----------



## Shay (1 June 2015)

We're no longer BS so I can't see all the details but he seems to have placed reasonably well.  I can't see how many double clears he got.  You might find someone on here who would look the record up for you, or you can go direct to BS.  They charge though!


----------



## siobhan220791 (19 June 2015)

Hi guys, unfortunately I don't know him either, however I don't think that is him in the video as I know Jessica Collins is based in Ireland and he appears to have been jumping in the UK. He may have returned to Ireland, but that seems unlikely! I can only see his Irish SJ record when he was only 4, but he jumped 5 times at 85/90cm and was double clear each time! 
Good luck with your search


----------

